# Spank Frames are in...



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

...at BTI. Contact your LBS. All colors of the Tweet Tweet, all Colors of the Smoke, and the Puff in White.














Puff Barspin from Agency Bike on Vimeo.

I will check and see which size BTI imported of the Tweet Tweet. The TT is 22.9 so I'm guessing it's the long, I'll make sure.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I want a black one.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Love'in the pink handle bar streamers. :lol:


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

I met Gavin and Sven fron Spank on a recent Trip to Japan . We hung out for a wile , talked bikes and industry BS , they seemed like really cool guys and the bikes looked really good !!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> I want a black one.


I'm working on it...



jeffgothro said:


> Love'in the pink handle bar streamers. :lol:


They match his nipple tassels.



Evil4bc said:


> I met Gavin and Sven fron Spank on a recent Trip to Japan . We hung out for a wile , talked bikes and industry BS , they seemed like really cool guys and the bikes looked really good !!


Gavin and Sven are great guys. :thumbsup: We are trying to set it up so that Sven is here for the Sea Otter.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Ok, so here is the size dealio...

Small
Effective TT: 21.6"
Actual TT: 21"

Medium
Effective TT: 22.9"
Actual TT: 21.8"

So BTI has the Medium's.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hows the toe clearance on those things? Oh, Lance, I may stop by around 2 because I have to pick up my wife at 4 in Denver. Will you be there?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, me and Cody are here.


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

arggg i just want the tweet rims...not in at BTI yet


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

What is the retail on the frames?? The chrome is just silly sick...


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

greenblinker104 said:


> arggg i just want the tweet rims...not in at BTI yet


We have one...hehe...more on the way.












JGill said:


> What is the retail on the frames?? The chrome is just silly sick...


MSRP is $549.99, but I don't know what your local shop will want. The way Gavin does the colors is just sick. It looks like chrome...but tinted...but using a charged process like powder coating...weird, but way cool!


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

Any idea how big a rear tire you could fit on these? I want to build an urban play bike that will do dual duty as a winter snow bike. I need it to take 3" in the rear...


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

hey just saw that QBP is stocking spank now 

they dont have any spank parts in yet though


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Locotiki said:


> Any idea how big a rear tire you could fit on these? I want to build an urban play bike that will do dual duty as a winter snow bike. I need it to take 3" in the rear...


I've only put a 2.3" in it...I'll have to look next week.



greenblinker104 said:


> hey just saw that QBP is stocking spank now
> 
> they dont have any spank parts in yet though


Yup, they won't have as big of selection as BTI but I'm told they will have a higher quantity. :thumbsup:


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Locotiki said:


> I need to take 3" in the rear


Ummm... huh.


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

If you had spike rims or the 40mm rim you could rock a 3 I'm guessing! the spke is not that heavy either!


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

joelalamo45 said:


> Ummm... huh.


haha hes talkin about you Joel


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

QBP Spank?


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

Do the rims come in blue lance?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Which Rim?


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

any o them proally subrosa


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

or tweet


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

The Tweet Tweet come in Blue.


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Agency, do you know if the tweet tweet frame comes with a der. hanger? Actually, can it even take one??


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

I like the chrome and ram-bow paint job....thats sick


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

No hanger. I like the geo...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Interesting post on the tweet from pinkbike
http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=55287&pagenum=5



> Here is the inside scoop, and the truth,
> Spank helps to run all the Taiwan production for Black Market.
> Spanks old frames sucked hardcore and spank is not operated by people who ride, so there not that up on making a good frame.
> Therefore when it came time to make a new frame they just went ahead and copied the black market.
> ...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

pinkbike is truth.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> Interesting post on the tweet from pinkbike
> http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=55287&pagenum=5


Oh Brother...

S&M told me they had previously used Gavin...I don't think they do now. Sven (Co-Owner was/is the importer for Blk Mrkt in Germany) Gavin (Other co-owner) owns part of Atomlab. Gavin founded Funn. Gavin's company designed Hayes brake parts, SRAM packaging, Atomlab stems, etc.

Ryan Berrecloth rode a Smoke..

Oh, JGill I believe that the DMY chain tugs w/der. mount or the Blk Mrkt hanger might work.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

The Agency said:


> Oh Brother...
> 
> S&M told me they had previously used Gavin...I don't think they do now. Sven (Co-Owner was/is the importer for Blk Mrkt in Germany) Gavin (Other co-owner) owns part of Atomlab. Gavin founded Funn. Gavin's company designed Hayes brake parts, SRAM packaging, Atomlab stems, etc.
> 
> ...


Sweet! Oh, and what size are the dropouts? I can't seem to find any info on them. There is ZERO market for dj/slalom bikes here in Oklahoma so all the shops around don't have the info on hand... Any info on the dropouts is greatly appreciated!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

looks like standard 10mm


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Yup...


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

The Blk Mrkt fits...


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

In that case I found my next frame. Thanks for the help with my questions!!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Cool, post pics...


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I will. You have a pm too...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

So is the toe clearance good on these?


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

Joel, haven't you ridden mine? Let's ride!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Spank USA said:


> Joel, haven't you ridden mine? Let's ride!


If the weather doesn't suck on Saturday I may try and get out to Sunset. Wanna work on dialing my tailwhips. I'll call you if I'm for sure going.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

The wind at Sunset has been blowing all week. We'll have to see...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Agency said:


> The wind at Sunset has been blowing all week. We'll have to see...


I'm just gonna be hitting the trick jump...


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

You guys and your fancy jump spots... I bet it's rough having to pick where you will ride each day... 

totally envious....


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

Its not as easy as it seams bro but yeah its pretty nice!
I bet if you were on a spank it would be easyer! There would probably random gorgeous girls all over you like in the axe comercials too! http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/pages/Spank-Bikes/62111541951?ref=nfCheck it out!


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Spank USA said:


> Its not as easy as it seams bro but yeah its pretty nice!
> I bet if you were on a spank it would be easyer! There would probably random gorgeous girls all over you like in the axe comercials too! http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/pages/Spank-Bikes/62111541951?ref=nfCheck it out!


Funny you say that... because I am on a Spank and I just got some Axe body wash recently and have had to chase the ladies off with a stick all day and night long! No joke.... well the ladies part is because I'm getting married next month....


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Now I just have to get totally used to the geometry change from my old ride and get manuals back 100%. Chicks dig the manual!!!


----------

